
Middle East Coronavirus Called 'Threat To The Entire World' - gurvinder
http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2013/05/29/187052727/middle-east-coronavirus-called-threat-to-the-entire-world
======
quantumdust
Some of the comments on the page are kind of distasteful, the ones that seem
to think that significant population reduction would be a boon to humanity.
They aren't volunteering to go first, are they?

